# Want someone to teach me in Matagorda



## bighog85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey everyone, I am new to the gulf coast (I'm from Montana) and I am wanting to learn to fish this area. Really, I don't know much about fishing at all but I am smart and hard working so I can pull my weight and learn at the same time. I have a boat (Nauticstar 210) and now need to learn how to run it in the shallow bays around here as well as some light offshore. I am open to going on your boat and helping with fuel, bait, etc. or if someone wants to come out on mine we can do it that way too. I don't have hardly any gear right now but once I start learning I will be buying what I need. I have no idea if anyone will bite on this but I would love to learn and I figure this is as good a way to start as any. PM me if interested and we can exchange numbers. Thanks everyone!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

